
Apple – Live – September 2014 Special Event - Geee
http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept-event/
======
IkmoIkmo
First no video, then constant mixing between the TV Truck schedule, a video of
the crowd, a video of the presentation screen showing the apple logo, a
message showing apple copyright.

Refreshed a few times, got 'access denied to server' page a few times. Then
got video with Chinese translations talking over the presenter. Then it
suddenly stopped, I pressed 'resume' to get the TV truck schedule again.

On an iPad.

~~~
highace
A whole bunch of people don't have a job in the morning.

~~~
ldng
Or maybe a whole bunch of people don't live in the same time zone as you.

~~~
dkokelley
??? I think the parent's implication is that people will lose their jobs
tomorrow morning, because of today's poor production.

~~~
ldng
Okay, I might have misread. From where I come from, when people watch
something, say en Apple show, instead of working we say "some don't have
work". That's what I misunderstood. I also assumed (wrongly ? I haven't
checked) it was in California which meant it was morning already.

The parents say "don't" not "will not". Even though there are trouble I very
much doubt people are fired on the spot, they're too busy fixing it. But sure,
some might. Later, in the future.

Anyway, the comment was out of line an the downvotes deserves.

------
sytelus
Summary:

2 new iPhone models: iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus. iPhone 6 is 4.7", iPhone 6
Plus is 5.5". Power button on right side. A8 chip - 13% smaller chip, 25%
faster CPU, 50% faster GPU, 50% more energy efficient than A7. Battery a
little better on the iPhone 6; iPhone 6 Plus has amazing battery life. VoLTE
(Voice over LTE) - make calls over LTE internet instead of using minutes.
Camera is still 8MP...

YouTube video stream is working:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxCbIjAg6mg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxCbIjAg6mg)

~~~
dragonwriter
> VoLTE (Voice over LTE) - make calls over LTE internet instead of using
> minutes.

That's would have been a killer feature if it had occurred when smartphones
were new enough that providers were selling plans with limited call minutes
and unlimited data, but now that virtually every carrier has smartphone plans
that are unlimited phone minutes/unlimited text and limited data with
surcharges for data overages, who is looking to move from using voice minutes
to using data?

~~~
sytelus
This could be a significant feature if one can make international calls for
free.

~~~
jallmann
I doubt VoLTE will make any practical difference in day-to-day usage, unless
carriers allow customers to default to a custom SIP/IMS registrar -- which
won't happen for a long time. Calls (signaling) are still routed through the
carrier[1], and your carrier still has to interconnect with the other end.
While most backbones have been all-IP for a long time, the copper/cellular
last mile is still mostly circuit-switched, even more so internationally.

[1] I'd be very surprised if VoLTE traffic, including media, was sent over the
public Internet at the same QoS as the rest of your data. Voice-over-LTE is a
nice technical achievement -- IIRC reliability was very difficult to ensure,
especially during 3G/2G handoff -- but to consumers, VoLTE means nothing.

------
mslev
I'm watching it using VLC. Media > Open Network Stream... > Paste this link:

[http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14pijnadfpv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14pijnadfpvkjnfvpijhabdfvpijbadfv09/m3u8/atv_mvp.m3u8)

~~~
dzhiurgis
Works just as bad. Actually managed to crash VLC somehow.

------
zvanness
Right now i'm at:

Access Denied

You don't have permission to access "[http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept-
event/"](http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept-event/") on this server.
Reference #18.2d2f0660.1410283131.13b065e3

~~~
carlosaguayo
Right now there's no even access to apple.com

------
e0m
Anyone else seeing the TV Truck schedule instead of the keynote right now?

~~~
MCRed
Ok, got video, but am getting the Chinese Translator speaking over Tim Cook. I
can barely hear him.

~~~
ahjushi
Getting audio of the Chinese Translator over Tim, but no video. "Watching" via
Apple TV...

------
yumraj
Is it just me or the iWatch "looks" really ugly, at least when compared with
Moto 360 which looks beautiful. iWatch may win out on functionality and user
experience etc., but it just looks funky.

~~~
julianpye
The crazy part is the Gold 'Edition' Version. It's not like a Swiss watch,
which is sold to be passed on to new generations, since your children won't be
happy to get such outdated tech. What will they do with old Gold versions?
Smelt them?

~~~
joosters
Regarding the watch to be 'passed on to new generations', this is well worth
reading:

[http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2011/11/luxury_branding_the_f...](http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2011/11/luxury_branding_the_future_lea.html)

~~~
julianpye
Thanks! Great insight into how watch marketing works...

------
Aardwolf
This website says that live streaming requires OS X or iOS.

Why would they only allow already-customers to watch their presentation?

Locking out non-customers seems not the best way to get some.

~~~
bla2
They probably use
[https://developer.apple.com/streaming/](https://developer.apple.com/streaming/)
, an HTTP streaming mechanism that's implemented by Safari that didn't get
adopted by any other browser.

~~~
MCRed
Ever since Apple originated consumer computer video with Quicktime back in the
early 1990s, they've done a great deal to make it better, first for CD Roms
and in a proprietary fashion. But when the net came around they opened up
their proprietary format to become a standard-- the Mpeg4 file format is the
old MOV format. They've also proposed a lot of improvements along these lines
for other people to adopt.

Like Bonjour, I really don't understand why other companies don't adopt these
open standards. They don't benefit Apple particularly. It's not like Apple has
some competitive advantage in HTTP Live Streaming. Meanwhile these competitors
rush to copy everything else Apple does.

Frankly, I think its appalling that youtube, for instance, is still running on
flash. How many years ago did they first trial MP4 streaming? Why I can't I
access all the videos over MP4?

Why would you want your browser to be bad at streaming video?

~~~
Kurtz79
Serious question: what is the state of the art for in-browser live streaming
to date ?

Twitch, Google Hangouts, any "live" sport event what protocol/technology do
they use ?

A mix of HLS and flash ?

~~~
duskwuff
Twitch uses HLS with a Flash front end. No idea about the others.

HLS is nice because it doesn't require any new servers or protocols -- it uses
vanilla HTTP, and can be served up by basically any web server. As a result,
it's much easier to make it work with a CDN.

~~~
Kurtz79
Thanks.

I guess the reason of having such poor support outside Apple browsers, despite
the benefits, has to do with licensing issues and the complications of
embedding ads, as someone pointed out.

------
RexRollman
I'm getting older, so maybe my desires don't match up with the majority of
tech people's anymore, but does anyone really _want_ an iWatch (or whatever it
ends up being called)? I am just not sold on the usefulness of such a thing.

~~~
tchock23
Many moons ago I ran a research study for Microsoft on their SPOT watch
initiative, and despite countless focus groups among many different consumer
audiences, absolutely no one wanted a smart watch. Granted, their smart watch
had some fairly large deficiencies due to the lack of mobile tech
infrastructure available at the time.

I'm very intrigued to see if Apple can pull it off...

~~~
danielweber
That's the weird thing about fashion, which is precisely what this is. If
Apple can make this thing fashionable so that people want to show it off, it
will take off.

It's incredibly hard to predict whether they will succeed or not (although
after the fact most people will say what happened was incredibly obvious
beforehand). They'll bomb or they'll take off.

------
nodesocket
Solid black screen for me. Now, I have video, but why in gods name is there a
Chinese translation?

Wow, this is an utter failure. Now video is skipping around.

------
Quai
"Sorry, your browser doesn’t support our live video stream."

My browser supports live video just fine. It's -your- streaming software that
lacks support for my browser.

This illustrates why I never have, and never will own a Apple product.

~~~
anon4
It's really ludicrous to be this picky about browsers when you're trying to
reach new customers. I presume that Apple want to market to people who aren't
Apple users already.

------
brotchie
ApplePay: I do this every day and have been doing this every day for the last
year with my Android phone in Australia!

 _edit_ Admittedly the integration of all different types of cards with
Passbook is good stuff!

~~~
cylinder
Exactly. I do it in the US with Google Wallet + NFC chip in my phone.

It's very surreal to see all the fanboys lose their shit in the audience as if
this is a brand new technology.

Edit: Would have been nice if you could pay with the Watch instead of pulling
out the phone

~~~
__david__
> It's very surreal to see all the fanboys lose their shit in the audience as
> if this is a brand new technology.

That's pretty disingenuous. Everyone knows NFC exists, they're probably just
happy it's finally coming to _their_ platform of choice.

> Edit: Would have been nice if you could pay with the Watch instead of
> pulling out the phone

You can!

------
gramasaurous
The video started for me a few minutes ago, anyone else notice that there
seems to be two songs playing in the background at once?

~~~
sudhirj
I'm guessing that the mics are picking up the hall music, and some technician
had instructions to play background music on the web feed.

~~~
gramasaurous
Sounds right, I just heard a voice over the PA system.

------
cylinder
Restricting this to Safari only? Fuck you Apple. I'm on a god damned Macbook.

~~~
OedipusRex
I hope this isn't a sign of things to come, they really seem to be clamping
down on third-party competitors on their platforms.

~~~
evinugur
I'm not even sure what the strategical advantage of limiting the stream in the
first place. People who can't access it still want information about Apple,
and often resort to 3rd party blogs, or someone else streaming the stream. I
understand why apple has a closed door stance on technology, but limiting
people from participating in a live event about Apple seems foolish and with
no obvious benefit

~~~
thesimon
Reduce server load?

------
fidotron
Lessons so far: fragmentation is only bad when it's a criticism you can apply
to other people.

EDIT: Additionally, losing Steve Jobs really was as damaging as many feared
then.

------
aroch
Apple.com/ has been redirecting to apple.com/live for about ~20 hours now.
They're very confident about what's about to be presented.

~~~
drewnick
They've been using a '301 MOVED PERMANENTLY' redirect, meaning they are extra
serious about this.

~~~
songgao
Correct me if I'm wrong. IIRC, there isn't a status code for temporary moved
*with a timeout. If you use 307, it means the browser will always still check
the original apple.com first, then get redirected to apple.com/live. Using 301
would make browser go to apple.com/live directly which improves response time.
When the event is finished, they can do a 301 on apple.com/live back to
apple.com to overwrite the rule.

~~~
bennesvig
302 is a temporary redirect.

------
evertonfuller
Well someone's going to get fired after this is over. What complete shambles
so far.

------
sudhirj
As far as live feeds go, this is one of the biggest screwups I've ever seen.

------
natch
Lest anyone blame local networks or non-Apple hardware for the streaming
problems:

I was on IRC with other iOS developers viewing the streaming using Safari on
Apple hardware with fully updated software all around (I know these people),
in different parts of the US, people working at different companies, using
different, very fast, geographically diverse networks, and all of us were
seeing the same catastrophic problems at the same times: a mix of simultaneous
multiple audio streams sometimes in sync, sometimes slightly out of sync,
stopping and starting video, truck schedules for 5-10 seconds every minute or
so, English over Chinese, audio temporarily resetting to beginning of stream
while another track of audio continued at the current position superimposed
over the let's-start-over audio, access denied errors, pause/continue buttons
not working, refresh not working.. this went on for at least 40 full minutes
as the problems started before the broadcast and didn't stop until after 30
minutes. And no, we were NOT madly hitting Refresh or pause/restart all the
time, although we did try invoking them a few times and calmly waiting,
usually to little avail.

I want to emphasize that when I saw a TV truck schedule on my screen in San
Francisco, at that very same moment my buddies in other parts of the country
started seeing the TV truck schedule on their screens as well. If we can say
one thing for this broadcast, it is that the screwups were very well
synchronized for many if not all viewers.

The mind boggles as to why the didn't have someone dedicated to be listening
to a dog food channel of their own stream on a remote network, and report the
problems back earlier, and whether they did or not, why they couldn't fix it
sooner.

------
wiredfool
Wall Street is going to be disappointed if there's no Singularity.

------
moeedm
Wow, they're going all out for this one. Lots of new things they haven't done
in past keynotes. Can't wait to see what they show off.

~~~
autism_hurts
Gruber has a spot on wrap-up:
[http://daringfireball.net/2014/09/prelude](http://daringfireball.net/2014/09/prelude)

~~~
brk
How can it be a wrap-up, or judged to be spot-on in advance of any actual
confirmed facts?

I'll admit he's probably mostly prescient, but we won't know for another hour
or two.

~~~
autism_hurts
We'll see after the event.

------
rubicon33
Yes apple, I want to buy your products! Why? Well, because you showed such
engineering prowess with your streaming service, that I am sure you know what
you're doing!

------
ryanSrich
Can anyone see this right now? My video is seriously messed up. I have both
VLC and Safari running the stream. It's freezing, jumping around from the
iPhone 6 release back to the beginning video. The audio is a combination of
glitches, Chinese, and skipping english.

------
readerrrr
How can I watch this on windows if I don't have Quicktime installed?

~~~
el_duderino
Even better, use VLC: [http://9to5mac.com/community/how-to-stream-apples-
sept-9-iph...](http://9to5mac.com/community/how-to-stream-apples-
sept-9-iphone-6iwatch-event-on-windows/)

~~~
pduan
Dead

EDIT: Nvm it worked after waiting for a couple minutes.

------
antr
Call me dull, but I'm looking forward for a new iMac 27". Apple recently
renewed the 21" version, but I'm just waiting for a new 27" to come out.

~~~
WildUtah
The new iMac 27" should have a nice 5120x2880 screen. That would sure justify
the hype.

But I bet we'll just get a 4.7" iPhone, Apple catching up to where Samsung has
been for three long years now with a medium sized phone instead of a tiny
chiclet. (I love the chiclet, but bigger would be better.)

And we'll probably get another lousy "smart" watch that needs charging every
day and doesn't do anything you can't do by pulling out your phone for a
second. Maybe fanatic runners like Apple's CEO will find it almost as useful
as a fuelband or fitbit.

 _Note_ : Downvoters really hate the idea of a retina iMac.

~~~
MCRed
Do you think Apple's been desperately saying to itself for the past 3 years
"gee, I wish we had the technology to make a larger phone!"

~~~
WildUtah
Everybody knows the future of technology is bigger everything. Just look at
the giant iPadds on Star Trek.

------
pt
Anyone hearing Chinese commentary?

~~~
SeoxyS
Yeah I am. This stream is also super low quality… what is going on?

------
dzhiurgis
I am hearing Tim Cook and some Chinese translation in the back.

Go figure.

~~~
mromanuk
Yes, super annoying!

------
ChuckMcM
Pretty sad, on my iPad I had it for a while first with the Chinese translation
and then that faded out, then the video stopped but the 'live blog' updates
kept going, and then Safari crashed. And now three versions: access denied, a
plain text non-stylized page, safari crash.

Amazing that this isn't a solved problem by now.

------
moeedm
Guess: The building outside is actually a stage where Dre will perform.

~~~
canadaj
Announcing Apple Records and iLabel. They will also announce their first album
to be Detox.

------
gooseus
Question that I didn't hear addressed anywhere in the talk or online yet.

Will the NFC capability be exposed to third party apps through the SDK in any
way?

I'm curious because they started talking about the apps for iWatch right after
talking about its features, but they didn't discuss NFC in any other context
but its use via Apple Pay.

What do you all think?

------
anigbrowl
I can't watch any of the video (using Chrome) so I'm just watching the live
updates on the website instead with bullet points...which is apparently a lot
more useful than the video feed. 200 comments and nobody is discussing the
technology, what a shame after all that build-up.

Anyway the new iPhone looks more like a Samsung in terms of size, screen
resolution etc. but presumably with a significant Apple technical edge. It
seems like a really beautiful product, and I say that as someone who doesn't
care for Apple's stuff in general.

I'm sad that the launch of multiple new products is being overshadowed by the
clusterfuck of the presentation, but it's a great example of execution > ideas
that will probably be taught in business schools for years to come :-/

~~~
dublinben
The hardware decisions of the iPhone 6 (and especially 6 plus) closely follow
what Android manufacturers have been doing for years.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Mostly but not quite. The iPhone 6 is still low res (720p-ish) compared to top
tier Android phones (Galaxy S4 from last year is 1080p). The only HD iPhone is
the iPhone 6 Plus, but that starts at $750.

------
laacz
People will get used to iPhone6 size, though many of iPhone5 users will feel
like unfarily forgotten. I was betting on iPhone6 being same size as 5s and
another on just a tad larger - I was wrong.

Apple Watch does not bring anything exceptional to wrist devices world, though
overall functionality and UX is much better than those of Android. It's just
an accessory for iPhone. One thing they got right - wristwatch is personal, so
it should be able to be made look personal and different.

I can't say much about Apple Pay. Payments via iPhone look nice (fingerprint
as authorization method) but paying via Watch just does not look very secure
to me - how are you going to add that one factor? Also, it's another
proprietary way of paying for stuff, which just does not feel right...

------
taylorwc
The livestream of this event, both browser and Apple TV access, is an
unmitigated disaster. I'm not sure I've ever seen something go _this_ poorly,
and I'm certain I've never seen an Apple event go this poorly.

------
jdprgm
I was really hoping the watch would be able to track gps for runs without
needing an iphone. Am i supposed to wear the watch and then still have my
iphone in my hand when I go for a run? Terrible user experience.

------
grej
OUCH! This is on a MacBook Pro running Safari:

Access Denied

You don't have permission to access
"[http://www.apple.com/"](http://www.apple.com/") on this server.

Reference #18.342f0660.1410282543.baf7bd

~~~
dutchbrit
Server quirk.

~~~
stock_toaster
I think Akamai is dropping the ball today.

------
wickedOne
quite a disgrace for a tech company of this size: either a black screen, an
access denied error, stalling stream with a chinese (?) voice over…

but hey, the iphone 6 has rounded corners! B|

------
keithxm23
This article explains pretty well what went wrong with the stream. It wasn't
Akamai, it was Apple. The interactive JSON-based elements that had on their
page prevented it from being cached which resulted in the issues we were
seeing. [http://blog.streamingmedia.com/2014/09/why-apples-
livestream...](http://blog.streamingmedia.com/2014/09/why-apples-livestream-
failed.html)

------
hoistor
Aaand japanese translations ???

~~~
discardorama
It sounds like Chinese to me.

------
discardorama
Is anyone else getting Chinese crosstalk on the audio?

~~~
jastanton
Yes it's incredibly distracting.

------
derengel
Who wants to see the mac mini revived? ;)

~~~
MCRed
Apple has a pattern before keynotes where they push out the less glamorous
products. They keep them ready to go in the keynote in case something happens
with a glamorous announcement they have filler. But when they are confident
that they can announce the next iPhone, or whatever, they push out the minor
rev of the iMac or whatever.

I'm worried. This is the machine I want to buy next. A modern mac mini would
be ideal.

They should have shipped one early this year but didn't. That's ok, the mac
pro took a lot of resources and is a major redesign.

So, then the next expected time is last week.

So, either the Mac Mini is significant enough to talk about today (with two
phones and an alleged watch? that seems doubtful)... or it might be
effectively cancelled.

~~~
rsynnott
Or they decided to skip Haswell, and are now waiting on Broadwell, which is
substantially delayed. I'd say a Mini early next year might be a good bet.

------
killerdhmo
Are the top comments really about the livestream problems and not about what
they released? [http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/9/6125873/apple-watch-
smartwa...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/9/6125873/apple-watch-smartwatch-
announced)

~~~
wickedOne
well yes, this thread was / is actually about that…

------
u124556
For those not able to see the video, text updates
[here]([http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/2fwmcl/apple_special_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/2fwmcl/apple_special_event_9914_live_updates/))

------
saganus
I'm getting

"You don't have permission to access "[http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept-
event/"](http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept-event/") on this server.
Reference #18.520fd717.1410283069.16b78ac2"

How come?

------
adricnet
Gizmodo's live blog here has been working well for me:
[http://live.gizmodo.com/our-new-iphone-liveblog-starts-
right...](http://live.gizmodo.com/our-new-iphone-liveblog-starts-right-here-
on-9-9-at-1pm-1629704968)

------
jimotto
This site has the most and best comments on the disaster by Apple. I am a fan
of Apple and use many of there products. To my disappointment I was not able
to hear or watch any of the broadcast. I agree with many of the
comments...fire the bad guys!

------
jdnier
Apple's web site has a curated set of "live" posts giving details.
[http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept-
event/](http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept-event/)

~~~
jdnier
These highlights (with pictures) are coming in real-time and save the bother
of trying to watch video.

------
cbgb
Off by 1 error in the new Fitness app. Apparently you can be 101% done with a
run.

------
ewoodrich
Direct stream for VLC:

[http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14pijnadfpv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14pijnadfpvkjnfvpijhabdfvpijbadfv09/m3u8/atv_mvp.m3u8)

------
stock_toaster
Now redirecting directly to cdn (akamai) at
[http://www.apple.com.edgesuite.net/live/2014-sept-
event/](http://www.apple.com.edgesuite.net/live/2014-sept-event/)

------
malchow
Does anyone know whose network is delivering the streams? Is it Akamai?

~~~
mattdotc
One of the links posted to the stream is hosted on p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net and a little googling shows that Edgesuite is
an Akamai product.

------
shawn-butler
The translation voiceover is pretty distracting.

Not sure what Apple is trying to do.

------
rdvrk
Little onions love to disco. With Chinese translations. And the TV Truck.
Maybe they have an augmented reality product coming? Bringing back the rainbow
logo? This is terrible.

------
acomjean
I like working and having the text feed. I use:

[http://www.macrumors.com/](http://www.macrumors.com/) feed of the event. It
autorefreshes which is nice.

------
bane
Reddit live link
[https://www.reddit.com/live/tjm08vw836vc](https://www.reddit.com/live/tjm08vw836vc)

------
krorange
hahah.. from all videos player i think apple video player sucks!!. I hate
that.. not to say Apple event last night (MY time). I think youtube or google
services are better video player. hmm.. why apple always wanted to create and
use their own video player but they denide to develop it. I cannot play video
in some websites. Sucks!!! Apple should change this. BTW Im apple fan though.

------
Zikes
Oh good, charts with no Y axis. How informative.

[http://i.imgur.com/4UZk0MH.png](http://i.imgur.com/4UZk0MH.png)

~~~
recursive
I like how there is a trend line that interpolates between different iphone
generations. That's probably meaningful somehow.

------
math0ne
WOW their streaming choices here have made me loose another notch of respect
for apple WTF, safari only? This is 2014 apple grow up.

~~~
mitchty
This has always been the case. Either setup VLC so http live streaming (which
is JUST a m3u playlist of mp4 files that get downloaded in succession) or
install safari.

------
sdegutis
tl;dr: they made a bigger phone and a watch

------
lordbusiness
Can anyone recall if iOS goes GM / public release on the day of this? Or do we
have to wait a week?

~~~
mathieuh
iOS major versions are usually released soon after the actual phone is
released, so still another week or two to wait.

~~~
lordbusiness
That rings a bell - thank you. :-)

------
lifeisstillgood
So the smart money is on:

\- iWatch with less features, possibly just tracks your every move and becomes
part of quantified self

\- a new record label or Dre inspired mood

\- two new iPhones

Possibly some or all put back till they are perfect.

Is this a correct reading of what has to be a record 150 HN posts in five
minutes flat?

------
discardorama
Yay! The Chinese translation has stopped!! It took only 26 minutes to achieve
this.

I hope someone gets fired for these goofs. I expected better from Apple.

------
RayVR
getting translators for...mandarin? korean? over the sound of tim cook...

------
stasy
How much will an unlocked version be of iPhone 6 and iPhone 6+? If you buy
full price from Tmobile.

------
rebel
This presentation looks like it's going to be on another level.. even for
Apple standards.

------
droopyEyelids
Any chance we can keep all Apple discussion on HN contained in this thread?

~~~
WildUtah
Half the stories on the front page will be Apple stories within the next two
hours.

The ranking algorithm will drop them off soon enough. Maybe the time
coefficient should be stronger for days like today, though.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Maybe the time coefficient should be stronger for days like today,
though."

I disagree. The reason the front page becomes full of Apple is because Apple
launches all their stuff at once. There are only maybe 2 or 3 times a year
that Apple releases new stuff. The discussions of these things are important.
They shouldn't be penalised for happening at the same time.

------
AlexeyBrin
Can't wait to see the new iPhone 6, time to change my old iPhone 4 :)

------
htaunay
[Off-Topic]: The 12:44 pic might as well be a Starbucks ad (8:44 PDT)

------
icpmacdo
I'm getting an access denied page trying to refresh the stream

------
evidencepi
The live stream is a disaster. Anyone experiences a homepaga crash?

------
clairity
did anyone catch if apple devices can do peer-to-peer payments via apple pay?
(e.g., one phone acting as a reader, à la square, another as payer)

------
ulfw
Wow they seriously messed this one up.

------
jl6
iBeats smart headphones with voice-only UI. "Wish we could say more".

------
bringking
whats up with the Chinese translations?

------
hlmencken
seventeen songs at once are playing

------
DSingularity
anyone else getting access denied?

------
hlmencken
why am i getting bars

------
DSingularity
now no audio?

------
wfjackson
I wonder if they started working on the bigger iPhones while airing this ad.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY4c2mh15Yk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY4c2mh15Yk)

The new "reachability" feature is an interesting way to try to minimize the
problem though, if a little cumbersome.

------
autism_hurts
Honestly very excited about this... very excited.

------
TheAlchemist
Getting 'Access Denied' now

------
udzinari
WTF per minute world record just got smashed to peaces

------
niix
Get it together, jeesh.

------
subpixel
I can't believe I'm actually tuning in to watch this.

~~~
hlmencken
so silly, could really make or break my opinion of apple's future

------
wilsonfiifi
Streaming seems to be better from the iPad than the Mac... weird

------
stasy
The timer doesn't display for me. Is this happening with anyone else?

------
DigitalJack
The new iPhone 6000 SUX. Big is back! Because Bigger is Better! (c.f. robocop)

~~~
DigitalJack
Maybe you all are too young to remember the 6000 SUX.

------
hobarrera
"Our live broadcast begins at 10 a.m. PDT."

Considering that the entire world uses GMT, and that _only_ US citizens use
PDT, they could have bothered to use GMT.

Or better still, they could have detected your location/system time and just
put a countdown or your own local time.

~~~
Smirnoff
Uhmm, did you not notice that HUGE countdown timer? That pretty much covers
entire world.

And, no, whole world doesn't use GMT (talk to Indians and Chinese about what
time they use). Also, entire US doesn't use PDT time. You know, some people
live on east coast.

~~~
hobarrera
> Uhmm, did you not notice that HUGE countdown timer? That pretty much covers
> entire world.

It want's there when I visited. :-(

> And, no, whole world doesn't use GMT (talk to Indians and Chinese about what
> time they use). Also, entire US doesn't use PDT time. You know, some people
> live on east coast.

But they must most certainly know their GMT offset, since it's the worldwide
reference.

